# Happy 10th Birthday Flirty!



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Happy 10th to you Flirty, you are a pretty girl indeed!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Happy 10th Birthday, Flirty! It sounds like you are a sweet and special girl. Have a wonderful day, beautiful girl!

arty:


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy 10th Birthday beautiful Flirty, here's a special song from me and Barnaby x


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Flirty!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday Flirty! Your thriving spirit brings a smile to my heart.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Happy birthday! She sure is lovely.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 10th Birthday Beautiful girl!

Wishing you many more happy birthdays to come!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Flirty! You are a gorgeous girl!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Happy 10th Birthday Flirty! You sure are a sweet girl


----------



## bemyangell (Mar 4, 2007)

God love her. Happy birthday flirty!


----------



## MySweetSnoot (Dec 31, 2014)

Beautiful dog. Great coat for a dog that age


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Happy 10th birthday Flirty..what a beautiful girl you are. I'm glad you had a wonderful birthday celebration. My dogs Sophie and Comet send you happy birthday puppy kisses.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Happy birthday you gorgeous girl! You are Asia's role model10 is he new 5 LOL


----------

